# Sociology...



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

has anyone taken a class on this topic or majoring(majored) in it?


----------



## Soul Eater (Jun 6, 2010)

I've taken a couple of sociology classes. I've taken Intro, a class on Deviance, Social Problems, a class on Poverty / Stratification, and will be taking a Behavioral Epidemiology course and a class on Mexican American relations. If I had the chance again, I wouldn't have taken a few of them, as I feel like they weren't that fulfilling. I think the only one that was really useful and thought provoking was Intro.


----------



## entpIdeas (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes, got my degree in it. What is your interest?


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

entpIdeas said:


> Yes, got my degree in it. What is your interest?


i want to major in it. I know the major will take you to many harizons (career related), but do I need a masters in this field or just the bachelors?


----------



## sleepyhead (Nov 14, 2011)

Kyandigaru said:


> i want to major in it. I know the major will take you to many harizons (career related), but do I need a masters in this field or just the bachelors?


I have a BA in sociology. It completely depends on what you want to do as to how far it can take you. I really enjoyed it as a major and focused on crime and gender issues primarily. I double majored in Women's and Gender studies and started out volunteering at different non-profits and ended up as a counsellor. I don't plan to get any further formal education at this point. My sociology degree definitely helped me get my job, but at the same time, I didn't really go into something super related to it.


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

sleepyhead said:


> I have a BA in sociology. It completely depends on what you want to do as to how far it can take you. I really enjoyed it as a major and focused on crime and gender issues primarily. I double majored in Women's and Gender studies and started out volunteering at different non-profits and ended up as a counsellor. I don't plan to get any further formal education at this point. My sociology degree definitely helped me get my job, but at the same time, I didn't really go into something super related to it.


I really would love to be a counsellor and market research analyst. However, if I only need the bachelor's degree, then I'm very fucken happy! LMAO...


----------



## sleepyhead (Nov 14, 2011)

Kyandigaru said:


> I really would love to be a counsellor and market research analyst. However, if I only need the bachelor's degree, then I'm very fucken happy! LMAO...


I think it really depends on what you're doing and where you live. Getting a lot of volunteer and non-profit work on my resume was a big boost. At the same time, my education experience fits perfectly with the place I work but in other agencies they may have different requirements. It never hurts to find people in a field you're interested in and pick their brain about how they ended up there. In my experience, most people end up in the jobs they love a little bit by accident.


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

sleepyhead said:


> I think it really depends on what you're doing and where you live. Getting a lot of volunteer and non-profit work on my resume was a big boost. At the same time, my education experience fits perfectly with the place I work but in other agencies they may have different requirements. It never hurts to find people in a field you're interested in and pick their brain about how they ended up there. In my experience, most people end up in the jobs they love a little bit by accident.


yeah i used to have a problem with knowing the difference between psychology and sociology. I loved understanding the human brain and society. I just love discussing marriage, love, men and women relations. So, i'm hoping this is the field for me and I can stop jumping my majors around.


----------



## entpIdeas (Jun 6, 2011)

Kyandigaru said:


> i want to major in it. I know the major will take you to many harizons (career related), but do I need a masters in this field or just the bachelors?


It depends on what you want to pursue. First consider your personal attributes. Determine your strengths and passions, and find the career most suited to those strengths so you derive satisfaction from the position. Next decide whether you want to work with people or data, do you want a structured or unstructured environment? Then select the environment and industry in which you are willing to work. Private sector, public sector, non profit, for profit...Then I can help you to find labor market statistics for employment in that field including projected growth rate in the industry, income and job availability in specific regions in the U.S., educational level required..etc. (do you even live in the U.S.?) Once you have narrowed down your occupation, you can easily decide your education path and career ladder. What I noticed was that with just a BA I was employed in a variety of industries, each adding to my expertise and making more marketable in a new career. Great for an ENTP who gets bored after a few years if the job is without any potential for change or growth. I had to find my own growth by transitioning to a different industry. Drawback... the income potential is only moderate to high moderate unless you are self employed. PM me. I can help you with this. What made you consider this degree? Your answer to that will be the first step in the process.


----------

